# Good Charter School Home School Curriculum?



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

We have always used Abeka and Bob Jones for homeschool with their DVD and online options. These have worked great, but at nearly $1000 per kid, we just can not do it. So we are going with the public distance ed option. There are a few Charter options that will pay for curriculum and things like piano lessons (which my son really wants to continue). Trouble is, they will not pay for Christian based programs. So I need to find a good secular program with DVDs or online that features classroom lectures - I have up to about $1000 allowance for this. Mostly, I want this for my oldest son who will be a Junior. And I would like an option that includes AP courses like AP Calculus and AP Physics - my son is ready to take Calculus. Any suggestions? 

Thanks!


----------



## arbutus (Jun 8, 2006)

We have our oldest - a second grader - enrolled in Michigan Connections Academy. It is their curriculum, but the format really works well for us. We supplement as we see fit. It looks like Wisconsin also has a Connections Academy, which might be worth checking into.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

arbutus said:


> We have our oldest - a second grader - enrolled in Michigan Connections Academy. It is their curriculum, but the format really works well for us. We supplement as we see fit. It looks like Wisconsin also has a Connections Academy, which might be worth checking into.


Thanks for the suggestion! 
There are two schools in WI offering this and I have looked into this. These would not cover the costs of music lessons as the charter schools do. Also, they tend to be less flexible than another option in WI called eAchieve. Probably going to go with eAchieve for the two younger kids - they keep students on track, but are a little more forgiving should a student miss a day for doctor appointments, etc.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

If possible, I'd find a community college and/or an online college program for calculus. Why pay the money and not get college credit for it? 

Not sure what your state allows but in NY, many junior and senior homeschoolers take classes through our community college systems. They are not as expensive as you are budgeting, and the credits will transfer to any of the other state universities.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

not cheap, but my dd did ap calc b/c through PA homeschoolers online. if your child will major in science or math, even if you take a calc class at a community college or college online, a university will possibly make them take it again anyway. many colleges just don't think AP or CC calc is as good as what they provide and it is so foundational for math and science majors. but to get into those schools, your kid has to take it in high school anyway. weird but true. We think the PA HS class was good prep for AP.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

cindy-e said:


> not cheap, but my dd did ap calc b/c through PA homeschoolers online. if your child will major in science or math, even if you take a calc class at a community college or college online, a university will possibly make them take it again anyway. many colleges just don't think AP or CC calc is as good as what they provide and it is so foundational for math and science majors. but to get into those schools, your kid has to take it in high school anyway. weird but true. We think the PA HS class was good prep for AP.


For the AP courses, the student needs to take the standardized test at the end of the year (and pass) in order to get the college credit consideration. I checked with our University in our area - they take the AP Calc for credit provided the student passes this test.


----------

